# Detroit HD Locals



## rkh (Mar 18, 2005)

Detroit was shown on the list from the last "Charlie Chat" to be on the list for May. Nothing yet-- was that list accurate or was I just reading what I wanted to see ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Accurate. But we're still waiting. Perhaps we'll see some motion this week.


----------



## blueeyedman196 (Mar 13, 2006)

what bout greenville sc





what bout greenville sc?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

blueeyedman196 said:


> what bout greenville sc
> 
> what bout greenville sc?


Only 34 DMA's are ahead of you.


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

From what I understand, Indianapolis is in the same situation. I think we're in the same boat. 

I have my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## oldschnor (Nov 21, 2005)

Waiting for Dertroit. I live northwest of Ann Arbor and the only local OTA that I can pull in is CBS from Lansing. Was able to pullf some Detroit in 2004-05 but nothing this winter. Summer is out due to trees.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

As of 5/26/2006 still not here. Any news on the local detroit HD


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

They will be on 118.75 you'll need a Dish 500+ or Dish 1000+. Satellite is not ready yet.


----------



## trafter (Dec 11, 2003)

We'll probably know more after the Summit meetings with the retailers. My guess is that we'll have to pay about $99 for the dish upgrade to the 500+ or 1000+.


----------



## dkjohn (Feb 22, 2006)

You mean another upgrade I just got the 1000 what is the 1000+


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

I have a dish 500 and a sup er dish now what will I need.


----------



## rkh (Mar 18, 2005)

Super Dish ??? I sure hope not !! Dish just took DOWN my Super Dish when I got my 626 up-grade last month and put up a Dish 1000 !! Dish said that I was all set for Detroit locals. I was just waiting for Detroit locals to go HD before subscribing.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Yes a supper dish and a dish 500 dish sais it will work. will see
would like to know when the locals will be up. :grin:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't see how Dish can have the cajones to charge someone another $99 to get HD locals on their 622/211 when they were promised them with the Dish 1000 upgrade.

Dish had better swallow some serious crow here and do FREE upgrades to these people where the 1000+/500+ is required before they have a class action law suit on their hands.


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> I don't see how Dish can have the cajones to charge someone another $99 to get HD locals on their 622/211 when they were promised them with the Dish 1000 upgrade.
> 
> Dish had better swallow some serious crow here and do FREE upgrades to these people where the 1000+/500+ is required before they have a class action law suit on their hands.


Strong agreement. I haven't even had my setup a month and now I'm going to need a new dish to get Indy.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Any reason why people are assuming the worst? Put it out of your mind and enjoy the weekend - honor the fallen - and wait for the shoe to drop before complaining about being ripped off.


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> Any reason why people are assuming the worst? Put it out of your mind and enjoy the weekend - honor the fallen - and wait for the shoe to drop before complaining about being ripped off.


I am enjoying my weekend and honoring the fallen should be on all of our minds in this time of war.

I hope everyone here has a happy and safe holiday. 

Now I just need to figure out how this multi-car race broadcast is gonna work. It sounds very cool.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

We are getting ready to start a new month and still no Detroit locals. :box:Any new news


----------



## rkh (Mar 18, 2005)

I just saw where four Detroit HD locals have been up-linked to sat. 118.57(?) What's it going to take to get them when they become available? My Dish 1000 only shows getting 110, 119 and 129?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dish 1000+ ... available soon!


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> Dish 1000+ ... available soon!


Any news on how soon? I hope they'll have enough to go around.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

I seen the chat it showed Detroit in may it's now june and still none All I want is a day of when.


----------



## trafter (Dec 11, 2003)

I don't recall them saying specifically that it would be in May for Detroit. In any case they are ging to have to get the 500+ and 1000+ into the pipeline before they can open them up. I'm personally a little bit ticked that they picked us to experiment on but I'm sure they have a strategerie.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

trafter said:


> I don't recall them saying specifically that it would be in May for Detroit. In any case they are ging to have to get the 500+ and 1000+ into the pipeline before they can open them up. I'm personally a little bit ticked that they picked us to experiment on but I'm sure they have a strategerie.


Detroit HD will be on sat 129 no new equipment needed othe than mpeg 4.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Someone forgot to tell the uplink center.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

James Long said:


> Someone forgot to tell the uplink center.


According to E* the uplink is a test once it broadcast it will be on129 
NOT THAT E* HASN'T BEEN WRONG BEFORE


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If it were an existing signal available or testing elsewhere that they duplicated I could see it as a 'test'. E* has done that before (grab any input and put together a mux or grab a mux from another transponder). Being that the ONLY place Detroit HD is currently uplinked is 118, I'd say there was a greater chance that it will end up there than anywhere else.

As usual everything is subject to change, but as of the time stamp on this post, that is how it stands.

I hope the signals are moved off of 118 to 110 119 or 129, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

TV Market

Albuquerque
Available 3/1/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 129° 
6324 6326 6327 

Atlanta
Available 3/1/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 129° 
6365 6366 6367 6368 

Boston
Available 2/15/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 61.5° 
6318 6319 6320 6321 

Chicago
Available 2/15/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 129° 
6312 6313 6314 6315 

Dallas
Available 5/10/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 110° 
6383 6384 6385 6386 

Denver
Available 3/1/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 129° 
6330 6331 6332 6333 

Detroit
Uplinked 5/31/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 119k° 

Houston
Available 5/10/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 110° 
6389 6390 6392 

Indianapolis
Uplinked 5/31/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 119k° 

Kansas City
Available 3/8/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 129° 
6377 6378 6379 6380 

Los Angeles
Available 2/1/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 129° 
6306 6307 6308 6309 

Miami
Available 5/10/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 110° 
6401 6402 6403 6404 

Minneapolis
Available 3/1/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 129° 
6347 6348 6349 6350 

Nashville
Available 2/15/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 129° 
6340 6341 6342 6343 

New York City
Available 2/1/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 61.5° 
6300 6301 6302 6303 

Philadelphia
Available 3/1/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 61.5° 
6353 6354 6355 6356 

Phoenix
Available 5/10/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 110° 
6446 6447 6448 6449 

Portland, OR
Available 5/10/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 110° 
6420 6421 6422 6423 

Raleigh
Uplinked 5/31/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 119k° 

Sacramento
Available 5/10/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox WB 110°, 129° 
6395 6396 6397 6399 

Salt Lake City
Available 3/1/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 129° 
6372 6373 6374 

San Antonio
Available 5/10/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 110° 
6426 6427 6429 

San Diego
Available 5/10/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 110° 
6407 6408 6409 

San Francisco
Available 5/10/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox KICU KRON 119°, 129° 
6438 6439 6440 6441 (test) 

Seattle
Available 5/10/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 110° 
6414 6415 6416 

Spokane
Available 5/4/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 110° 
6432 6433 6434 6435 

St. Louis
Uplinked 5/31/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 119k° 

Washington DC
Available 3/1/06 ABC CBS NBC Fox 61.5° 
6359 6360 6361 6362 

Future planned markets for 2006 

Cleveland Memphis 
Austin 
Baltimore Milwaukee Pittsburgh 
Greenville, SC 
Buffalo New Orleans Providence Springfield, MO 
Burlington Norfolk 
Charlotte Jacksonville Tulsa 
Cincinnati Oklahoma City 
Louisville Orlando


:nono2:


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

Just delete that 'k' off of the 119 and we're all set.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

From what I have read, the satellite currently at 129 is a sick bird. 118.75 (or whatever it is going to be called) can be seen with a Dish 1000 using a different LNB that sees 119 and 118 at the same time (the frequencies between FSS and DBS are close but not the same so this is possible). E* just has to come out with a resonable upgrade path for those who alredy paid for a 1000 if their HD locals end up on 118.


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

We'd also need to get a DishPro Plus 44 Switch along with the LNB wouldn't we?

I wish they'd mirror the darn things and then figure this out whenever.


----------



## rkh (Mar 18, 2005)

Detroit locals were up-linked back on June 1st. Anyone know what is typical time between when channels are up-linked and when they become available?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Historically speaking, uplinked station have been made available to subscribers as quickly as the next day and as slowly as a year (if ever). A couple of weeks of testing, especially on a new satellite, is not out of line.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

When when will they be on?


----------



## rkh (Mar 18, 2005)

I was hoping for some news on the "Charlie Chat" last night about Detroit HD locals or what's up with the 118.75 sat. They show up-linked to the 118.75 bird, but haven't given out a clue on what up-grades are going to be available since even the Dish 1000 doesn't get this particular sat. I'm trying to be patient, but not understanding the plan is annoying.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sometimes knowing more than E* has announced (such as the current uplink location) is a curse as well as a blessing. (I don't mind being cursed with knowledge.)


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

One good thing about having the knowledge is that even though they did officially announce the next markets I know not to expect them to appear any day due to the new dish issue. I figure we'll probably be looking at July at the soonest.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Any news yet?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Thursday is a popular day to hear these things. Since this is the first week "Plus" dishes have been available to retailers it _may_ be a good week to create a need for them. 

Then again, it could be next week or July. :lol:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

last I checked there werent any Dish+ dishes available yet (thats why the Int'l channels moving has been put on hold) so it may be a while 

just my .03


----------



## HighDefFanatic (Jun 21, 2006)

James Long said:


> Thursday is a popular day to hear these things. Since this is the first week "Plus" dishes have been available to retailers it _may_ be a good week to create a need for them.
> 
> Then again, it could be next week or July. :lol:


Hi greetings, I'm a newb at all of this - long time lurker and dish employee. Today, I called up my regional manager today about the Detroit locals and he said it wouldn't be a while till we get these as there are *NO NEW DISHES EVEN AVAILABLE *to the retailers for my high def locals. He did say that there were a few warehouses that did get some for training purposes but he did say to check back some time next month and that retailers could order them now but they had no idea when they would get in. I don't know where you got your info as it seems to be inaccurate.  I even called echosphere because I have been waiting for these for a long time. Same story there  I just want my locals in High def all-ready  Please for the sake of all of us who are patently waiting on this, please verify or post your source before providing info like this as its only hurting dish's customers by posting inaccurate info.  I know I got all giddy when I read this earlier but, found it to be not true after calling up some reliable sources.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The source was a retailer chat last week. Evidently things have changed since then (even though at least one national retailer has the dishes on their web site). Not sure why you would care about Detroit locals anyways in "White Sox Country".


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

maybe he gets Detroit locals and is a White Sox fan (even though that pains me)


----------



## HighDefFanatic (Jun 21, 2006)

James Long said:


> The source was a retailer chat last week. Evidently things have changed since then (even though at least one national retailer has the dishes on their web site). Not sure why you would care about Detroit locals anyways in "White Sox Country".


I don't ever remember seeing that info on the retailer chat.. I will have to check the dvr later on today when i get back to work.  I was raised in Chicago and moved to Detroit  So naturally I'm a Sox Fan.


----------

